# Did you know?



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

That all the patterns issued by the Seaman's Church Institute's Christmas at Sea program are available (free, as usual) in one place?

That each can be downloaded individually OR all at once in the booklet?

That, if your yarn used for donation was bought from JimmyBeansWool, they have a 20% discount offer?

All information at: https://seamenschurch.org/programs-services/christmas-at-sea/patterns-publications/


----------



## johannecw (Oct 25, 2011)

Thanks for sharing this information.


----------



## susanstamps (Feb 23, 2017)

Good information ????


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Interesting, thanks.


----------



## 44gram (Dec 10, 2011)

Thanks for the info


----------



## kipsalot (Jan 2, 2013)

No, I did not know that. Good to learn this. Thank you.


----------



## crafterwantabe (Feb 26, 2013)

Thanks for sharing this,,


----------



## Nana of 6 (Jan 21, 2016)

????????????????


----------



## Magna84 (Jun 26, 2013)

Thanks JJ!!


----------



## mochamarie (Mar 9, 2012)

Hi Jessica! I am aware of the website and do use it for crochet hat and also a scarf that I like. Thx for telling the K P crew!


----------



## Hazel africa (Jul 10, 2018)

Interesting, good project to donate to, thank you


----------



## Igor'sJoy (Apr 5, 2017)

Thank you for sharing! Our church makes up seafarers bags every year!


----------



## Vickie P (May 18, 2017)

Thank you for sharing the link!


----------



## Mitch (Apr 4, 2011)

Thanks for sharing this info!


----------



## JTM (Nov 18, 2012)

Jessica-Jean said:


> That all the patterns issued by the Seaman's Church Institute's Christmas at Sea program are available (free, as usual) in one place?
> 
> That each can be downloaded individually OR all at once in the booklet?
> 
> ...


In spite of making several 1898 hats, I did not know about the booklet. THANKS JJ.


----------



## Judy C. (Oct 21, 2012)

Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Ladyj960 (May 22, 2013)

Thank you for sharing


----------



## Magical Mouse (Oct 8, 2011)

More wonderful information shared by Jessica Jean! THANKS AGAIN (many times over)


----------



## lil rayma (Mar 29, 2012)

Thank you. Good to know.


----------



## joyceagnes (Aug 3, 2019)

Thank you, very much!


----------



## mrskowalski (Jun 4, 2015)

Thank you. I purchase yarn from them often.


----------



## knitbreak (Jul 19, 2011)

Thanks, Jessica for sharing the link.


----------



## MissV2 (Jan 3, 2013)

Thanks, JJ. Really helpful info. Appreciate it. :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## JoRae (Feb 5, 2013)

Great info and nice to find it all in one place. Thank you. The 1898 hat is on my want to do list.


----------



## abc123retired (Nov 1, 2011)

Igor'sJoy said:


> Thank you for sharing! Our church makes up seafarers bags every year!


Then I'll ask you :sm07: Do you think I could make these with quilting cotton and lined with flannel instead of 'sturdy' fabric. I have a fabric stash too (besides my stash of 100% wool) I need to decrease. Some would be one fabric and others different squares or strips sewn together. :sm01:


----------



## marthat (Jun 23, 2016)

Worthy organization. When I started knitting again after a 25 year hiatus some of the first items I made were hats and scarves for the Seaman's Institute.


----------



## ps5052 (Feb 5, 2017)

My husband and two sons are in the Merchant Marines on the Great Lakes. The MM love to receive their bags of goodies from the ministries.


----------



## rjazz (Feb 9, 2011)

thanks for sharing!
you always have the best tips and advice


----------



## shawcountry (Jun 10, 2012)

Thank you for sharing. It is quite awhile since I have been to that site.


----------



## Jawentz (Apr 4, 2015)

Thank you, JJ. Does anyone know if there are similar programs for mariners on the Great Lakes? I saw that the Rivers ministry has a few people at the south tip of Lake Michigan.


----------



## simplyelizabeth (Sep 15, 2012)

Thank you!


----------



## ngriff (Jan 25, 2014)

My mother used to knit for them and I've done a few times. I do buy from Jimmy Beans and did not know of their offer so I will try to remember that. Thanks for the info.


----------



## FancyNana (Sep 13, 2019)

My mother used to knit for the Boston Seaman's Friends Society (now known as the Seafarers to include females) and we dropped items off at their chapel, right across the road from a dock. Great memory of time with Mom.


----------



## eikeat (Feb 12, 2011)

Thanks for the link.


----------



## elnick (Mar 31, 2012)

JJ
Thank you so much for this I was never sure were to send donations
Elaine


----------



## clangenf (May 1, 2018)

Thanks JJ! Very good information!


----------



## knitnanny (Feb 28, 2012)

Thank you!


----------



## dunflyin (Oct 27, 2015)

Thanks JJ!! I have been looking for a pattern for a scarf, and one of these fits the bill perfectly! As usual, you are one of our champions!! ????????????????????????


----------



## wjeanc (Nov 15, 2012)

Thanks JJ


----------



## gramknits (Aug 3, 2011)

Thanks, JJ!


----------



## Noble (Oct 24, 2019)

Thanks for sharing. Think I'll take a break from crocheting baby items for charity and make a few hat/scarf sets for the Seamen's Church Institute.


----------



## Casper12a (Feb 19, 2013)

Thanks for sharing the info!


----------



## Woodsywife (Mar 9, 2014)

Thanks. I didn't know about the booklet.


----------



## deb.fiala (Nov 27, 2018)

A great resource all in one place. Thanks for sharing


----------



## shad88 (Jun 4, 2015)

Someone not long ago was wondering if there was a crochet pattern for the 1898 hat, I cannot remember who it was but I hope they see this and get it from this site.


----------



## Lilyan (Dec 16, 2015)

I have knitted items for Seamen's Institute for many, many years. Still, I did not know that they now have their patterns in an e-book. Just downloaded it. Many thanks!


----------



## pineneedler (Jul 25, 2017)

Thanks for sharing. My group is always looking for inspiration on where we might help a good cause.


----------



## BARBIE-s (Sep 15, 2014)

Thank you J.J., as always super helpful :sm02:


----------



## KnitterNatalie (Feb 20, 2011)

Thanks, Jessica-Jean! Happy Knitting (& Crocheting)!


----------



## pattibe (Feb 2, 2012)

Thank you.


----------



## Dianedanusia (Mar 13, 2012)

Thank you.


----------



## Fiona3 (Feb 6, 2014)

Many thank you for this wonderful note!

☺☺☺


----------



## Terra2 (Nov 6, 2017)

Alas! After 45 minutes of fighting with the site trying to download and/or print one pattern, I gave up.


----------



## Kittyjean (Sep 7, 2013)

Thank you for this link. Have been curious about this one and saw your link. It answered a lot of questions. I have kept the link for future items when I just need a useful product for anyone but me!!


----------



## fancythatfancythis (Mar 28, 2017)

Thank you!


----------



## Indian2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Thank you. This site is awesome.


----------



## gdhavens (Jul 21, 2011)

For those that may have had trouble downloading the booklet, I went to the link that JJ posted, https://seamenschurch.org/programs-services/christmas-at-sea/patterns-publications/ , then clicked on patterns and publications, then scrolled down to "Handbook" and clicked on the downloadable handbook. This is a 28 page booklet that contains several of the patterns for their hats, scarves and cowl.

Thank you, JJ, for this and all the information you so generously provide for us. You are a treasure, and so helpful to all of us on KP. You are truly appreciated!!!


----------



## Maria L (Apr 24, 2011)

Exactly what I was looking for. Thank you!


----------



## riversong200 (Apr 20, 2014)

I didn't know about the Jimmy Beans offer. Thanks.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

No. I did not know that. Lovely to realize JJ does. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## PatriciaDF (Jan 29, 2011)

Thank you. I appreciate the information.


----------



## grannybell (Mar 12, 2013)

My Mom knitted for this organization when she retired. She was named "Knitter of the Year" by her church group for her work. We are 3 generations of navy men starting with British WW I then US Navy.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

abc123retired said:


> Then I'll ask you :sm07: Do you think I could make these with quilting cotton and lined with flannel instead of 'sturdy' fabric. I have a fabric stash too (besides my stash of 100% wool) I need to decrease. Some would be one fabric and others different squares or strips sewn together. :sm01:


If donating to the Christmas at Sea program, contact them to see if they accept them. 
If they don't, then make the bags for local donation. Doesn't everyone need bags? :sm15:


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> That all the patterns issued by the Seaman's Church Institute's Christmas at Sea program are available (free, as usual) in one place?
> 
> That each can be downloaded individually OR all at once in the booklet?
> 
> ...


No, I did not. Thank you!


----------



## Dansmarin (Apr 12, 2011)

Thank you. I've included the link in my bookmarks. I didn't realize there were so many patterns.


----------



## mildredL2 (May 14, 2014)

Thank you for the information and link.


----------



## Medieval Reenactor (Sep 3, 2013)

What a valuable resource. Thank you.


----------



## angel210 (Jan 26, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> That all the patterns issued by the Seaman's Church Institute's Christmas at Sea program are available (free, as usual) in one place?
> 
> That each can be downloaded individually OR all at once in the booklet?
> 
> ...


I have made 6 so far this year. Easy to knit.


----------



## Lilyan (Dec 16, 2015)

Terra2 said:


> Alas! After 45 minutes of fighting with the site trying to download and/or print one pattern, I gave up.


This link might work for you:
http://issuu.com/seamenschurch.org/docs/cas.handbook


----------



## aligurl (Apr 8, 2013)

Thanks for this link and information. DOWNLOAD NOTE: sometimes when patterns won’t load, just take a “screen shot” if you are able to do so on your device. You can enlarge as needed and work from the photo, or print it out, or copy by hand. It’ll stay stored in your photos.


----------



## Chris Michigan knitter (Jul 29, 2018)

Thank you so much, you are always so helpful.


----------



## uscgmom4 (Jul 6, 2012)

Thank you for sharing!


----------



## hilltopper (Jul 16, 2014)

Thank you.


----------



## overwhelmed1 (Dec 3, 2013)

Thanks jj for the link


Jessica-Jean said:


> That all the patterns issued by the Seaman's Church Institute's Christmas at Sea program are available (free, as usual) in one place?
> 
> That each can be downloaded individually OR all at once in the booklet?
> 
> ...


----------



## Roses and cats (Apr 17, 2013)

Thank you for posting.


----------



## Morgan Girl (Jun 8, 2014)

Thank you for this info!


----------

